# UHW breast milk express facility?



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Does anyone know if the university hospital if Wales in Heath have a room which you can express breast milk in? I have been doing this in Merthyr hospital and am a bit concerned once our girls get transferred there I won't have the facility to express on site


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Pretty much all hospital offer a room for expressing and I'm certain uhw has got one.


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks Kara x


----------

